# TRIKE REBUILD



## fixit (Oct 6, 2019)

My trike was totaled by IRMA in 2017. A young lady neighbor ask if I  would fix it for her, so here are the results. Still a few things to clean up. I have a new seat, the drive guard needs to be put back on, she is going to paint it. Yesterday was the shakedown day to be sure she could handle it. the 5.5 HP Honda performed just fine, the governor controls tot end speed while giving her plenty of power to spin the wheels when she takes off. Smiles all around.


----------



## seanb (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice, looks like you made someone very happy


----------

